# Welches Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung



## DrNokkel (2. Oktober 2018)

*Welches Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Habe mir die Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240L RGB  als nue Kühlung gekauft bin aber momentan überfragt welches gehäuse ich da passend zu nehmen kann 


Prozessor	Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700 CPU @ 3.40GHz, 
Graka         	NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980
RAM                  32,0 GB
Mainboard     MSI H170A Gaming Pro Socket LGA1151
Netzteil           Enermax Revolution 87+ Netzteil, 80+Gold, Semi-Modular, 850W
+2 ssd +1 hdd


----------



## neo3 (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Hallo DrNokkel,

gibt es denn welche, die du zur Auswahl herausgesucht hast oder hast du bestimmte Anforderungen an das Gehäuse? Z. B.: Hersteller, Farbe, Größe, Sichtfenster, Gewicht, Anschlüsse, weitere Lüfter, verstecktes Netzteil, ... ?

Ohne weitere Infos wird es schwer, bzw. gibt es sicher eine größere Anzahl an "passenden" Gehäusen. 

Viele Grüße
neo3


----------



## DrNokkel (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Hersteller relativ egal schlichtes aussehen  Sichtfenster wäre gut , weitere lüfter auch , größe sodas alles reinpasst, Farbe schwarz rot, sichtfenster auch nice


----------



## Gast20190527 (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Wir reden hier von einer AiO mit 2 120er Lüftern oder? Da sollte sogut wie jedes Gehäuse passen.


----------

